# Stamped candles



## Khanjari (Jan 28, 2015)

Super cute and super easy yet so mush elegant and classy! Falling in love with this idea!

Much**


----------



## hmlove1218 (Jan 29, 2015)

Very cute!


----------



## maya (Jan 29, 2015)

I don't make candles. Those are loverly! I've never seen stamped candles before.


----------



## snappyllama (Jan 29, 2015)

Those are really cute. What do you use for the stamp ink?


----------



## Rowan (Jan 29, 2015)

Very nice, I'd love to find out how you stamped them?


----------



## Khanjari (Jan 29, 2015)

First of all, thank you for all the complements!!!! 

Disclaimer ----- I have not made the candle, I bought plain white candles from Walmart. 

The stamping part.... I have just used plain white tissue paper.... the same one that we use for gift packing..... make sure to stamp on the shinier side of the tissue paper..... used the regular stamp pad that we use for card making and stamped the pattern on the tissue paper.  

Transferring the stamps on the candle..... place the stamped tissue paper on the candle where and how you want your final design..... use the heat gun to lightly go over the area where the tissue paper is placed. ... the wax will melt a little and the tissue paper will dissolve in the candle wax and leave the stamps on the candle..... VIOLA!!!!!!! 

CAUTION ---- 1. Do not place the heat gun for too long in one area that the wax starts dripping. 2. If at all there is a time where the wax gets melting too much you can roll the candle horizontally on your covered work area and it will cool off immediately


----------



## snappyllama (Jan 30, 2015)

That's a really neat DIY technique that I could *maybe* have come out looking okay. Thanks for sharing it!


----------



## LBussy (Jan 30, 2015)

Take a piece of printer label backing paper (peel all the labels and borders off) and print your design on the "waxy" surface with an inkjet.  You will have to use the printer properties if it's text to print it in mirror image.  Now press the paper wherever you want the design.  I have used this on wood followed by a light sanding for "patina" to make it look like an old painted sign.

Depending on the ink this may or may not work for candles, but it will work for nearly anything else.


----------



## Khanjari (Jan 30, 2015)

That's pretty cool LBussy! 

the reason I like stamps is you can do it however you want,  like on my candles, some of them are not full hearts. Just a part of it!!! And if you already make cards and have stamps,  you can pull a card and candle from the same. I have stamped cork coasters with the same stamp and used the same ink pad and sprayed it over with a sealant! (I did not want to take any chances of ink smudges)


----------



## Khanjari (Jan 30, 2015)

I also added brads to the stamped candles today


----------



## LBussy (Jan 30, 2015)

I like the brads ... sort of like the candles on the altar in church with the incense.


----------

